# Water Change



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Would like some thoughts from you guys/gals on what happened in my tank over the weekend. I did a water change of about 25% on my 80 gal and right away noticed some discoloration on 4 of my 12 Denisoni barbs and diagonal positioning in the tank. Just holding position not really moving or even feeding when I offered blood worms, which they love. Water parameters are good, no amm, trite and some trate, pH is 7.3. This was Sat. late afternoon. Sunday 1 barb upside down, 3 still off color and holding diagonally. This morning 1 more barb down along with my L066 king tiger  and then this afternoon another barb gone. Last one hanging tough and I think he will make it. My question is, obviously the W/C affected something and I'm guessing the pH since everything else is fine. I guess next time I'll only do a 5-10% change and keep the fluctuation in water parameters minimal. What are your thoughts on this, thanks. Luis


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not an expert but how did you do the water change, its really easy to set the fish off somthimes. For example what are your normal water changes like.
I find if you do a large one of the regural cycle even that seems to stress the fish.

To me thou this sounds like it could have been temperature or clorine content. 
Since you said the ph is at 7.3 I don't know if that would have caused it.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't done any testing of it, but over the last week, it seems that at least from my water supply(I live in Strathcona), the water smells super chlorinated and has a bluish tinge to it as it comes out of the tap. I just added a little extra prime than normal and there was no impact on the discus whatsoever


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your losses, its tough. I would agree that its prob a ph swing, but I think you would only know if you tested the ph BEFORE and then AFTER the w/c.

I always use Prime when I do my w/c and if I think the water is "off" then I just add more. Do you use a water conditioner?

I also always do 50% w/c in all of my tanks.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your losses - I've lost fish before after a water change. pH had crashed and I wasn't aware of it, it was probably a little bit too long between water changes and the bioload was too heavy without some extra carbonate buffering.

Normally, I also do 50% weekly changes for most tanks, what is your water change schedule like? Do you know the pH before the water change? Any extra buffering for KH?


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far. I do W/C's every 2-3 weeks and I use Aqua plus, usually a double dose since it doesn't hurt the fish any if you use more. I believe the pH was at 7.6 last week but I can't remember to be sure. I am overstocked in the tank so the bio-load scenario seems very possible. How do I buffer the carbonate and is prime better than aqua plus, by the sounds of it with at least Joseph and the F/Wife using I can only assume. Luis


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Some fish are sensative to water changes, some r ok having a 50% some are better at 25%, try doing a 25% instead of the 50%, like other says must b the impact on ph that is causing your fish to die


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are overstocked then that could definitely play a role. 

I can't speak for other water conditioners as I haven't used them, I have only used Prime and find it works very good. I also will double dose cuz it doesn't hurt the fish and what I like about it, is IT doesn't change the PH.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

On another forum the other day someone had a change from city water, to a local well, while the city was doing repairs on the water system. She had a big increase in chlorine, and had sick fish for a while, although no losses. Dont be afraid to triple your dose of water conditioner, make sure you stir the water well in the bucket with the conditioner before adding to the tank. Also be sure your temperatures are similar to help reduce shock, and do smaller water changes more frequently.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

For big tanks, Prime gives a lot of bang for the buck. A little goes a long way, detoxifies ammonia and nitrites.

For buffering, you can refer to Grant's stickied posts in his Island Pet Zone subforum.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/

I use Kent's pH Stable in my larger tank that get's weekly/bi-weekly changes, it raises KH and keeps the pH steady. Other tanks that gets more frequent twice or daily water changes, I use crush coral, aragonite or none, depending on the tank inhabitants - with frequent water changes, the bioload never gets high enough to use up the carbonates for the pH to crash.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had a similar thing happen in the past and I believe that during the water change/gravel siphoning I accidently introduced some soap or other chemical. I have always been careful to wash and rinse my hands and arms thoroughly before a water change. Still I believe that I introduced some foreign chemical none thee less. Maybe the same thing happened in your case. Very sorry for your loss.


----------

